# "New" Hay Rake



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I found this hayrake "in the weeds" at a neighbor's place. I can see the field i sat in from my house. He has lots of stuff over there that he is scrapping out. I'm glad I rescued this (and a couple others), but wish I could drag home more! I got it home on Friday evening. Saturday morning I greased/oiled it all up and tried her out! I had to remove 2 stripper bars because they were bent and binding on some teeth. The tires/rims were also gone, but I had a set from another implement on hand. I managed to rake a bit of "left over" hay that was in the corners where my neighbor's reel rake couldn't get. It did a wonderful job, especially since it has been setting for 25 years! I need to replace some teeth and get some paint on it, but it ought to last another 50 years! It's a Dearborn 14-42 model - anyone have any info on it? I had just finished putting up the last hay of the year this past week - I wish I could have found it LAST week! Now I have to wait until next Summer to give it a good workout!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Galen, you have a VERY generous neighbor. That is a VERY nice rake and conservatively estimating worth around $1,500.


----------

